# Who or what got YOU interested in hunting?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Daniel Boone TV show certainly played a part, so did a friends dad. My parents helped by not discouraging me and by buying me my first shotgun. As we lived out of town I just had to walk 100 yds. behind the house to chase squirrels or across the road to the fields to pheasant and rabbit hunt. I'm glad we didn't have x-box and all that crap back then. The hunting memories from back then are still vivid. Good times!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

When I was 5 or 6 yrs. old my grandpa used to put me up on his white mule and we'd run his trapline. It took all day to run half the line. We would spike out for the night (thats where I learned to make good coffee in an old sock) and run the other half and back into the ranch. He taught me how to put-up fur and tricks to trapping that most trappers never even heard of. Then I found FRED BEAR---and the rest is history. I'm an Archery and Trapping fanatic and will be to the day I die.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My dad used to hunt but he passed away when I was 17 before we had a chance to hunt together. It wasn't until about 2 years ago that I got interested in hunting thanks to a friend in MO. He actually moved to CO before we got a chance to hunt together, but with the help of his dad I was able to deer hunt last year and actually took my first deer.

My interest has always been in the predators. It just seemed like a lot of fun.

Getting interested in hunting seems like the easy part. Staying interested is a whole different story. When it's tough to find places to hunt without spending a ton of money, it makes the sport much less appealing. Let's just say I understand why our youth today is not as interested in hunting - sadly.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm the only one in my family who hunts. I got interested in it through my work in taxidermy (and I am the only taxidermist in my family as well!) But anyway, after having talked to other taxidermists and customers who hunt, I just got really interested in trying it myself. So in September last year I signed up for a hog hunt through the NWTF's Women in the Outdoors program. It was a great hunt, and although I didn't get a hog, the experience alone was totally worth every penny and then some.

This September, I am going on my first deer hunt, in South Carolina, with the same group of people.

I actually wrote an article about my hog hunt, it is in the NWTF's magazine, but also online here: Turkey Country Magazine's Campfire Confessions


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a good article FL Taxi it took me back to my first encounter with big game.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure i was born with the hunting blood , but i'd have to say my grand father was my mentor . He was my best hunting buddy too . i miss him so. i'm working with my grand son now and hope he gets the bug as bad as me some day.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thats a good article FL Taxi it took me back to my first encounter with big game.


Thanks, glad you like it! It really was an unforgettable experience, with that hog. Just seeing that big black head coming up out of the bushes, was a real thrill. He was smart, too. I'm sure he knew we were there, because as soon as he appeared, he was staring right at us and wouldn't come any further out of the brush.

And there was a detail that was edited out of the article, that I wish they'd left in there--We were hunting near corn feeders, and at this particular blind, there was hog sign everywhere _except_ at the feeder. And there was a pile of corn underneath it that looked like it had been there for days. So that hog, and probably a few others, must have figured a while ago that hanging out at that feeder was not a good idea. It almost seemed like he knew our whole set up! But I have heard before that wild hogs (and pigs in general)are some of the most intelligent land mammals and can actually learn from experience. I don't know how true that is, but it sure seemed plausible, the way that feeder was being avoided, even with all the food underneath.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If only people were smart enough to stay away from things that we knew killed our friends!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I really don't know when it started but it goes back to when I was small. I didn't hunt big game until I was in college. Now I get out as much as possible.


----------

